# bits needed



## andy van (Nov 29, 2008)

what is name of bit used when making raised panel wains coting and what size router should be used


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi andy

Check out the link below and view the video on the same web page,

You can use just about any router but it's needs to have a 1/2" collet.


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/wainscoting_sets.html



========



andy van said:


> what is name of bit used when making raised panel wains coting and what size router should be used


----------

